# Colnago Eps - Prza



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

Finally I have my EPS!! 

Here are some pics to get started on the build. 

Waiting on some parts still - should be complete in about 2 weeks. 

Let me know what you guys think. 

(saddle is not what's going on it but it is the right height (71cm)) 

Build list will/should be: 

Colnago EPS Frame/Fork 
Colnago H/S 
Super Record Group 11-25, 172.5 53/39 
Deda Zero100 SC 120mm stem 
Deda Supernatural Bar 
Colnago Post (maybe changing to Record when I get the saddle- depends on setback) 
Prologo Scratch Saddle 
Speedplay Zero Stainless Pedals 
Fizik White Tape 
King Cages x 2 (not fully decided yet) 
Neutron Ultra's 
Schwalbe Ultremo's 
and 
LW Gen 3's 

Computer will be either a Garmin Edge 305 or 705. 

So more of a pro build over a WW one - but I think that suits a Colnago better anyway. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*excellent*

g'day haydos,
nice frame. i've been keeping up with the waiting on this one of yours. can't wait too see this when it's done. congrats.:thumbsup:


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

SWEET! How did you manage to get a color that is not on the 09 standard color list?


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh yeah...If you could put that puppy on a scale and let me know the weight in grams of the frame and fork I would be very greatful. I would love to see how it does vs my EP frame (1160 grams for a 54cm).


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That thing is so sweet it's ridiculous.....is that head tube as big in person as it looks in that picture?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

KennyG said:


> SWEET! How did you manage to get a color that is not on the 09 standard color list?


I don't know really - the importer here in Australia said it can be done and organized it for me.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

KennyG said:


> Oh yeah...If you could put that puppy on a scale and let me know the weight in grams of the frame and fork I would be very greatful. I would love to see how it does vs my EP frame (1160 grams for a 54cm).


Frame is 1120 with seatpost clamp. I'll weight the forks once cut.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice looking*

Pretty impressive looking. The paint definitely lets the detail on the frame stand out. What size? 53? The build sounds good although my legs just hurt thinking about the 11. I don't believe you will find the setback on the Colnago post to be less than Record. I haven't seen the recent C50 posts but both C40 and C50 posts were made by ITM (same for the fork steerer expander) so you should be fine there.

You must be tonning it in Oz. I would imagine the import duty on all that fine Italian stuff plus the LW's, never mind the OEC, is cheap. Ha ha!



haydos said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I have my EPS!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Dude, Sweet!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe the setback on the record post is 25mm wheras the colnago one is 15mm.

I bought it from my LBS along with the groupset and parts - no mail order stuff. Too risky on a frame.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

haydos said:


> Frame is 1120 with seatpost clamp. I'll weight the forks once cut.


Does the 1120 include all the headset parts?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

So nice!!!!
Who cares what it weighs! Not really what Colnagos are about. More about quality and great geometry, IMHO.
I'm so jealous.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't tell me I can't be a Colnago fan AND a weight weenie at the same time!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

KennyG said:


> Does the 1120 include all the headset parts?



No mate - no bolts either, just the seatpost clamp.

Not as light as I thought it might be; but neither am I so i'm not worried:thumbsup: 

Whoever said that an EPS was 200g lighter than a C50 clearly has no idea.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

kjmunc said:


> That thing is so sweet it's ridiculous.....is that head tube as big in person as it looks in that picture?


It's funny you know...the tubes on this ride are small compared to say a cannondale or my BMC. The headtube is biggish at the bottom, but not crazy big like a supersix or TCR advanced


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

haydos said:


> No mate - no bolts either, just the seatpost clamp.
> 
> Not as light as I thought it might be; but neither am I so i'm not worried:thumbsup:
> 
> Whoever said that an EPS was 200g lighter than a C50 clearly has no idea.


I had speculated in a different thread that the EPS would not really be 200 grams lighter than the EP, but probably more like 50-100. Looks like it's under 50.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Weight comparison really depends on what headset you use with an EP as your stuck with the EPS. 
On both- You can always save 10 more grams on a seatpost clamp and save 40-50 grams on a lighter fork expander/top cap than what comes stock.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*50gr?*



KennyG said:


> I had speculated in a different thread that the EPS would not really be 200 grams lighter than the EP, but probably more like 50-100. Looks like it's under 50.


sounds like somebody just got a little overzealous with the paint gun. 

i probably have 50gr of winter road grime on my bike right now so i dont really count ounces or grams.


----------



## miket1 (Nov 24, 2008)

haydos, how long did it take for the frame to arrive once the order was placed? I am thinking about the same color.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

miket1 said:


> haydos, how long did it take for the frame to arrive once the order was placed? I am thinking about the same color.


Supplier said 12 weeks and it arrived in 9-10. Good Luck!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Guys,

After some opinions,

Cages...what would you put on it out of these...

Tune Universal
Elite Patao Carbon
Elite Pase Self adjust.
King Ti

Seat - is going to be a Prologo Scratch but-

In white or Black?

Thanks guys!


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

haydos said:


> Guys,
> 
> After some opinions,
> 
> ...



I like the way a white saddle and white bar tape look when a bike is new, but I use black because I don't want to worry about trying to keep them clean. I used white bar tape once, but it became a dingy brown after just 3-4 rides.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Sweet scheme Haydos, looking forward to see the complete bike especially with the LWs. 

The EPS is one hella of a ride !!


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

haydos said:


> Guys,
> 
> After some opinions,
> 
> ...


i have white bartape on my bikes, scrub them clean every week or so.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*what size?*

sloping?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

It's a 52 traditional. 530TT, 520ST


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

onefour02 said:


> i have white bartape on my bikes, scrub them clean every week or so.


i use ambrosio bar tape in black. i have used white without any problem due to it being more of a vinyl type material. also cheap as chips about $3-4aud from pbk, also made in italy so will match the italian theme.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Tidi.

I've actually already got Cinelli black cork tape and Fizik Microtex in white so, i'll get the ambrosio stuff when it wears out. I think i'll go with the white tape first.

Saddle I think will be black just as it's easier to care for.

Cages i've decided on are the Elite Pateo's in carbon.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's the build so far - still waiting on Prologo Scratch nack and Deda Zero/Newton stem.

These will replace the Specialized Toupe and the Thomson stem.

What do you guys think?


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Now it's put together .... it's hot!

It all looks in proportion which is why it looks so good.

Not a fan of speedpaly and don't really like the bottle cages but hey, pretty minor compared with what does lookk good.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks corky - what cages would you put on it?

Prolly changing to black Ti Speedplays shortly.

I'm trying to find a -17 Newton stem - if they still make em - as the zero looks like an odd angle with the level toptube.

The Skewers will also change from the Bold Ti ones to either campy or Canbon Ti.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

go with tacx cages. work well and look good. win-win!


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*very nice.....*

but it looks as though the white is trying to grab the spotlight. in this current era it may look generic, all of course is only my opinion. although i think i read you will use deda metal stem so this may help the white, not sure. the black that is on it could be completed with black saddle and tape for a neat, stealth look. again only my opinion. anyway it is very nice. well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*King ti*

With a classic panel paint job like that, I prefer the King ti cages over carbon ones.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Brake hoods?*

I like a splash of white; if you go w/black tape and saddle, look at white Hudz or Far and Near. Lance likes 'em :wink5: 
http://www.velonews.com/photo/89536


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks great! Ride report?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Pic from todays ride...


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*excellent,*

Haydos, glad you didn't listen to my suggestions cause it looks hot. how is the ride, and is that nepean hwy underneath?:thumbsup:


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Tidi. Nah mate it's the eastern freeway from Kew boulevard


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Awesome*

Haydos- That bike's smoking. Nice build, now tell us about the ride.



haydos said:


> Pic from todays ride...


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

This is the best Colnago colour scheme I have seen in years. Fantastic looking bike and from what I read/hear it will be fantastic ride too.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Can you give us any overall impressions of the ride quality? I would be interested to know how your BMC Pro Machine compares to it.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah it is really stiff / solid. Much more than the BMC Pro Machine and even feels stiffer at the front end than the Cervelo RS and S-Works Tarmac that I used to have. 

Probably the biggest difference in feel is the stability on downhills and the directness of the steering, although not as fast as other bikes - it's fast enough for me while being more stable. 

I only have really rode the BMC with Carbon Tubs on it (edge 38's) so like for like hard to say - but the ride seems to be as comfy but alot more direct. Definately a race bike - not a comfort cruiser...I can see why they gave it to Zabel...


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I have been looking at the Pro Machine lately, but have not had a chance to ride one. Sounds like the EPS is very much a classic Colnago, only even stiffer. Great job on the buildout!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

the bbkt stiffness on the bmc is still very good, where it is let down is the headtube/fork. both quite flexy really. a fork upgrade to say, an edge 2.0 would transform it.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

That seems to be the achilles heel of that bike, although some don't seem to mind it. The only other issue I have with it is that it is not a Colnago. I am very curious to see what Colnago is planning for next year.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

haydos said:


> Here's the build so far - still waiting on Prologo Scratch nack and Deda Zero/Newton stem.
> 
> These will replace the Specialized Toupe and the Thomson stem.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Deda fang from probikekit...do it!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

TiDreaming said:


> Deda fang from probikekit...do it!


Dog Fang is on it's way.

I actually have a black Scratch Nack on it now, and with Black tape. For winter... 

Just wish it'd warm up a bit!


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

KennyG said:


> I like the way a white saddle and white bar tape look when a bike is new, but I use black because I don't want to worry about trying to keep them clean. I used white bar tape once, but it became a dingy brown after just 3-4 rides.


Deda White bar tape stays pretty white and every two weeks I wipe it down with a little dawn detergent on a damp shamwow and it comes out great.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

haydos said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I have my EPS!!
> 
> ...






Stunning........no other words can describe it! I love my EPS !!!!!!


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

hello buddy,
could you let me know what the saddle is?
It doesn't seem to be a prologo one, is it?
Fizik alliante or somethin?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi mate,

They are both Prologo Scratch Nacks. 

Cheers!


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the speedy answer bro.
How do you like it? Is it full carbon saddle? Is it comfortable?

And I want to confirm whether your saddle is same with following one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SADDLE-BIKE-PRO...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50



Though I'm using Fizik K:1 saddle on my EP, your saddle looks quite fit to the traditional geometry frame. Your kind info will be great help to me mate. ^^


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Love it. Yeah it's the one with a full carbon base and rails.

I've proviously liked a Regal and Toupe 143 - although the Toupe used to hurt me after a couple of hours. Others have siad it's a cross between a regal and a aliante.

I got mine from SBR sports.com

I can't see a pic on your link so this is what it is from the prologo site:
http://www.prologotouch.com/acid_scratchnack1.asp

Cheers!


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm just getting set to start building up my EPS so while waiting for some parts to arrive I'm trying to pin down some info.

What torque specs did you use for:

- steerer expansion plug (did you use the factory one from Colnago?)

- stem cap/ headset preload

- seatpost binder

Where, in turn, did you find these numbers? 

btw, your Zabel looks sharp. I went with the AMIT, with initial reservations, but it looks better live than in photos.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

TrailMix said:


> I'm just getting set to start building up my EPS so while waiting for some parts to arrive I'm trying to pin down some info.
> 
> What torque specs did you use for:
> 
> ...



Hi Mate,

I actually didn't use a torque wrench for anything - went entirely by feel. Have built a lot of bikes over the years so you get the hang of things.

I used the stock Colnago expander plug - yes it's big and heavy but there is no doubt of it coming loose etc.

I changed the Colnago seat clamp for a Campagnolo one - I prefer the offset clamp style, it also seems to hold a post better with less force.

If you are unsure of torque settings - and want to use a torque wrench - just get into contact with either Colnago direct from their website, or the importer in your country.

Good luck and congrats on your EPS - you will love it!


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

"I actually didn't use a torque wrench for anything - went entirely by feel."

I was a-feered of that! This is the first carbon frame I've built up so I'm a bit anxious. If it was steel or alu I'd do the same. I'll see if Colnago USA can tell me.

I like the design of the Campy binder as well; I may chase one down.

"Good luck and congrats on your EPS - you will love it!"

Thanks. Right now it's killing me looking at the frame and waiting for parts to come in so I can start building!


----------

